
Could This Be the Year Movies Stopped Mattering? - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/do-movies-still-matter-2016/
======
iamdave
Interesting article, spoken from a movie geek. I posit though, the Betteridge
factor is a bit lower for movies than it is for movie _theaters_.

